# ADOPTED: Perfect BLK Male CT



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

Eich is in a CT foster home. 

Eich is a handsome 2yo male purebred German Shephard who was surrendered by his owner who has allergies. This dog is friendly and well-socialized with a medium activity level. Loves to run and play outside, but then settles down quickly in the house. Likes to go for walks, loves to be with people, enjoys being petted and brushed. Great with kids, cats and other dogs. Recommended for children 6 years and older. Good on a leash, rides great in the car. Knows basic commands. Housebroken and crate-trained. No issues such as separation anxiety, counter surfing or barking. Weighs about 87#, healthy, altered and utd on shots. He will make a wonderful companion for a family who loves this breed. 

Here's a note from his foster mom: "I have known Eich since he was a little puppy. Eich is one of the most gentle dogs that I know. He loves to romp around with the other dogs and play fetch. John the owner took very good care of Eich and it shows in the dog. He is very well behaved and knows basic commands. Loves to spend time with people and other animals alike. He is crate trained. He would love to find someone who loves to be outdoors. He loves going to the park, and would make a good hiking companion. Whoever ends up adopting Eich will have a faithful companion for life."

To adopt please fill out an adoption application.


For more information about our adoption procedures and fees, please visit our homepage at 

Good Dog Rescue.

For more information or if your have questions email us at [email protected].


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

What a handsome boy! Wow. I wish I were in the market right now.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

OMG. Just found him on Petfinder. What a gorgeous SABLE!!!


















I'm in love. I so wish I could take him.


----------



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

and what they say about him.....he sounds like a perfect gentleman!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

This is killing me. He does sound like a good match for me and my Mutt. But I just can't right now.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

One word ... WOW


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

I bet he gets adopted quickly!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

Holy cow whoever gets this guy is lucky!!

Maybe it is meant to be Jamie! He is in CT.....









What a gorgeous dark sable


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*



> Originally Posted By: kelsoMaybe it is meant to be Jamie! He is in CT.....


If it's meant to be, it will happen. But I can't forsee it. I just moved so I have to take some time to get back on my feet. I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to have more than one dog here, let alone a GSD. The timing just isn't right.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

Jamie, take a quick peek at your lease.

Then, take a little drive... to meet Eich.







It means Oak in German. What a wonderful match for Risa and yourself. He looks DDR to me. I bet the foster Mom could get tons of info from the original owner, too... lines, training history, etc...

He sure is HANDSOME! And, he even matches Risa's coloring..


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

He is beautiful... I sent his info to friend who lost his German Shepherd last year. He sent his application in today... this would be a great home for Eich! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for him! 

I love the stripes on his toes!!

Tanja


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfJamie, take a quick peek at your lease.
> 
> Then, take a little drive... to meet Eich.
> 
> ...


Lease didn't mention anything about breed or weight restrictions. I have seen a GSD on the property. But it's not just about housing. I haven't even gotten a chance to get on my feet and I don't know if I will have the time (or money) for two dogs. Plus, I looked at the rescue's website and they stated that all dogs adopted through them are adopted sight unseen. With Ris' issues, I think I'd be much wiser to adopt a dog we can meet before signing the paperwork.

He sounds almost exactly like what I'm looking for. But it's just not meant to be.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

If I wasn't so far away and we had just a little more cash, I would take him.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

Hmm, he actually looks like a Black Sable to me, specially in that last picture. He sure is stunning!!


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

Marked adopted per his petfinder listing.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

I'm glad to hear it. Still wish I could have taken him. But it was not to be.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*

His face in the second photo reminds me alot of my Ava


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Perfect BLK Male CT*
















All I want for xmas is a Black sable GSD..

Danni slap me please!!!!!!

He is stunning, likes dog, kids, cats.. what more could anyone want!


----------

